# Feb 22 2007-5:00--Pirate



## lovethetailyall (Feb 22, 2007)

Pirate has passed at 5:00 any of you comments where helpfull thank you for your help.

:bigtears::cry2


----------



## cheryl (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh no..i'm so sorry to hear this 

:ripirate

cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 22, 2007)

Aww...poor sweet Pirate...binky free and healthy, little bunny boy...

:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## Spring (Feb 23, 2007)

I am so sorry 

Binky free, Pirate. You will always be in the heart of your Mommy and everyone who knew you.

:rainbow::tears2:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 23, 2007)

Words cannot say how sorry I am, this is the most horrible feeling in the world:tears2:

Binky free at the bridge Pirate:rabbithop:rainbow:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry about Pirate, umm what is Binky free? :tears2:


----------



## JimD (Feb 23, 2007)

I usually don't visit this part of the forum.....it's just to hard to know that another bunnie has crossed the Bridge.

I'm so sorry that you have lost your loved one.

The Bridge is much too busy these days.

Just a word of advice....

IMO... the buns that are left behind are the most important. They don't need anything but you right now.
Concentrate on their wellbeing for a while before you decide to make any changes in their lives.
Bunnies are different in the way they grieve....they are more acceptingof a friend passing...but less tolerant of new changes. I'm convincedthat they know things that we don't.

My first reaction might be to go right out and get another bun.....butthinking twice I might hesitate risking the stress a new addition mightbring by doing so.
Gosh...we can't even move their toys without them throwing a fit sometimes.:shock:

Be well...

...hug your bunnies.

~Jim

...binky free Pirate...ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## JimD (Feb 23, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> umm what is Binky free?




I guess it's a term we've kind of adopted.

...means that all will be good now...healthy....happy...lots of bunnie friends and passed loved ones...run...jump...play...

...they forget us for a bit...but when they see us again the memories come flooding back.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 23, 2007)

Very beautifully put, Jim. 

*JimD wrote:*


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:*
> 
> 
> > umm what is Binky free?
> ...


----------



## JimD (Feb 23, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Very beautifully put, Jim.



Thanks Rosie.

....I'm gonna go hug my bunnies now.....:sad:
...we all should.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 24, 2007)

Im doing that right befor i go to bed..i pickthem all up and cry..its what i did last night...and my mia licked meon the cheek...she has never licked enything or enybody...


----------

